# اقتراح..امكانية وضع صورة بالتوقيع



## انسانية (29 أكتوبر 2005)

*اقتراح..امكانية وضع صورة بالتوقيع*

*اقتراح



اعزائي اعضاء الادارة

احب اقترح لكم بامكانية وضع صورة على التوقيع الخاص

ذلك سيكون افضل


وشكرا


خالص حبي:
نسرين​*


----------



## Zayer (29 أكتوبر 2005)

انا افضل عدم وضع صور في التواقيع 

وذلك لسرعة التصفح


----------



## Coptic Man (30 أكتوبر 2005)

*انا اؤيد الاخ زاير*


----------



## انسانية (30 أكتوبر 2005)

انا ابغى بليز من الادارة تشوف الموضوع


----------



## My Rock (30 أكتوبر 2005)

ديمثراطية 

اذا كانت الاغلبية تؤيد العدم فلا ايتطبع التصرف لحالي

و زيادة على ذلك مينا هو من الادارة فكلمته على العين و الراس


----------



## ميرنا (30 أكتوبر 2005)

فعلا لاء لانى ممكن اى حد يحط صوره مش تليق بمنتدى مسيحى


----------



## استفانوس (31 أكتوبر 2005)

اني مع اللآخ زائر فقط من اجل سرعة التصفح
مع احترامي للجميع


----------



## انسانية (31 أكتوبر 2005)

شكرا اعزائي

طيب صورة شخصية؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

ينفع؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## استفانوس (31 أكتوبر 2005)

بدك يصير معك مثل ماصار مع الشيخ( سابقا) جمال 
لقد قتله محاربي الله
الله يدعونا ان نكون حكماء كلافاعي وودعاء كالحمام


----------



## My Rock (31 أكتوبر 2005)

صور شخصية؟؟؟ ايش السبب؟ هل احنا في منتديات الشات العربية ام ايش؟؟


----------



## Zayer (31 أكتوبر 2005)

امممم في حل وسط ولكن اذا طلب اكثر من عضو وضع صور في التواقيع او الصور الشخصية 

فعلى ما اظن انه بأمكان اي عضو من لوحة تحكم العضو 

ان يلغي اظهار التوقيع او يفعله


----------



## Messias (10 نوفمبر 2005)

و انا افضل عدم وضع صورة فى التوقيع


----------

